# Boogie down the Mountain



## yojessimac

Hey there!! My name is Jessica, and I have been snowboarding for 15+ years. I grew up in the Tahoe area and am very fortunate to have had many great experiences both on the mountain and off. I am making a trip to Whistler Blackcomb this winter to fulfill a dream I have had for a long time!

I have a blog about snowboarding and other amazing adventures, and would be honored if you took a look!

You can click here to see it:
4MinuteHero

Feel free to subscribe. With the snowboard season right around the corner, I will be updating with lots of fun and useful information.

Thanks, and I look forward to many enjoyable conversations on here with the Snowboarding Forums crew~!

Jessica


----------



## poutanen

I went to the blog, expecting full frontal nudity, and got nothing! :cheeky4:

Welcome to the club...


----------



## yojessimac

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the warm welcome "Aminal"! I added Katy Perry into the post for your viewing pleasure 
Not quite as good as full frontal, but hey, she turned me on :thumbsup:


----------



## backstop13

4minutehero eh?

that's about double what my wife says I am...

welcome to the forum!


----------



## yojessimac

Well, it's been my pleasure to double the fun!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Welcome to the dysfunctional snowboard outcast cluster fuck crew!! 
Hope you have a sense of humor! I have had more lols here than just about any other forum.


----------



## yojessimac

Poutanen, I gave you a full frontal shout out in my latest blog entry 

Oh and I am ready for some laughs...and tears (from too much laughter...wait, never too much!) 

So, what's everyone's all time favorite place to go ride?

My future favorite is Whistler, but so far Kirkwood has my heart. And my soul. The cave demons never let me leave their deep "smokey" hollows.


----------



## poutanen

yojessimac said:


> Poutanen, I gave you a full frontal shout out in my latest blog entry


Thank you. Makes the blog less... bloggy.


----------



## beall

I was in Vancouver/Victoria BC in May and was going to check out Whistler/Blackcomb. Due to family matters I did not have a chance to the out the resort and travelling almost 18 hours on the plan from Australia to Canada I was really looking forward checking the resort out. I might fly there again this season or maybe Japan since it will be closer to Australia. 

I envy you guys living in Canada/USA and Japan as the snow and mountains there are much better than here in Australia.

Our season ended a month ago and I got the blue...


----------



## poutanen

beall said:


> I envy you guys living in Canada/USA and Japan as the snow and mountains there are much better than here in Australia.


In Ontario it was a 7+ hour drive to get to a "good" mountain. Here in Alberta I'm within a 5 hour drive of 10 amazing mountains. I know there are places where more resorts are closer together, but I'm pretty happy living here! :laugh:


----------



## beall

I have alot of relatives whom live in Vancouver and Victoria B.C.

Might spend a few months there during the snow season....

Adjusting to the new place would takes some time, but it will work it. Just need to get a working visa and finding a job while I am there.


----------



## Donutz

poutanen said:


> In Ontario it was a 7+ hour drive to get to a "good" mountain. Here in Alberta I'm within a 5 hour drive of 10 amazing mountains. I know there are places where more resorts are closer together, but I'm pretty happy living here! :laugh:


What's your closest reasonable mountain in driving time? From Calgary, right?


----------



## Justin

Nakiska is less than an hour
Norquay is about an hour
sunshine is 1:20 
louise 2
castle 2


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Justin said:


> Nakiska is less than an hour
> Norquay is about an hour
> sunshine is 1:20
> louise 2
> castle 2



Nakiska opening some runs this weekend.


----------



## beall

Anyone lives or been to Pemberton?

It is supposely 45 minutes drive to Whistler/Blackcomb.

My sister has a condo there and she said I can stay there if I wants to. Planning a Whistler trip, but I will probably need a car from Pemberton t Whistler unless there are decent transport to and from that area?


----------



## Justin

ARSENALFAN said:


> Nakiska opening some runs this weekend.


hmmm, is it on their website?


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Sure is! Front page brother.


----------



## Justin

thank you sir


----------



## poutanen

Justin said:


> Nakiska is less than an hour
> Norquay is about an hour
> sunshine is 1:20
> louise 2
> castle 2


Yeah Nakiska is 1:10 door to door for me (I'm not right in Calgary)
Lake Louise is exactly 2:00 for me
Kicking Horse is 3:15 or so
Fernie is 3:30

Those are just the resorts on my pass, then Castle would be about 2:30 for me, Sunshine 1:30, Revelstoke about 4:00, Kimberly 4:30, Marmot Basin, etc. etc. etc.

I guess there are some in Montana within driving distance too...

Nakiska made it official they are the first to open in Canada for the second year in a row. You have to take the Silver chair up, then you can access the Gold chair and the runs at the top, not sure how to get to the Silver to head back down...

http://www.skinakiska.com/news-and-info/NewsItems.aspx?a=819


----------



## yojessimac

I won't lie, it is pretty awesome living here and being close to nearly any mountain I desire to explore. You have awesome waves down in Australia though! I would love to dive the Reef someday, maybe next summer. 

Japan would be pretty awesome to visit for some riding too. 

Ahoy Aminal, I was going to be Zombie Big Bird for Halloween, but I think I'm going to be AMiNal instead! Thanks for the inspiration. I'm also a drummer...do you like to bang on stuff?


----------



## snowklinger

is TT sick? :dunno:


----------



## backstop13

yojessimac said:


> ...do you like to bang on stuff?


this is probably not the best question to ask here...


----------



## yojessimac

poutanen said:


> Nakiska made it official they are the first to open in Canada for the second year in a row. You have to take the Silver chair up, then you can access the Gold chair and the runs at the top, not sure how to get to the Silver to head back down...
> 
> Nakiska Will Be Open This Saturday & Sunday for Pre-Halloween Skiing!


Nakiska looks amazing!!! Wow, I just looked up that mountain range and there is no shortage of amazing territory to be explored there. Perhaps a trip extension is in store. 

Have you ever noticed that in Google Maps, the mountain range North of Vancouver looks like snowflakes? Perhaps this is my overly stimulated mind going on a hallucination adventure, but I never noticed it before! (easily amused).


----------



## yojessimac

backstop13 said:


> this is probably not the best question to ask here...


Really? I am a drummer...I asked the question after making a comment about drumming because drummers like to bang on stuff and he has a picture of Animal drumming. I can understand how it can be taken out of context, but that was not the intent...it was only to find similar interests. Is it breaking the law if I want to talk about drumming and banging on drums and dashboards or my desk or my dogs belly, or even the helmet of the person on the chairlift next to me when I hear a good beat and want to have some fun? gawl


----------



## wrathfuldeity

How can you tell is the stage is level for the band?







































Drummer drools out of both sides of their mouth.

Back in the day, twas the board guy and made the drummer sound good despite the drool.


----------



## backstop13

yojessimac said:


> Really? I am a drummer...I asked the question after making a comment about drumming because drummers like to bang on stuff and he has a picture of Animal drumming. I can understand how it can be taken out of context, but that was not the intent...it was only to find similar interests. Is it breaking the law if I want to talk about drumming and banging on drums and dashboards or my desk or my dogs belly, or even the helmet of the person on the chairlift next to me when I hear a good beat and want to have some fun? gawl


haha settle down. I was messing around because there are nothing but horny bastards on here and you are obviously a female. I was trying to save you from TimmyTard and the like hitting on you!! :cheeky4:


----------



## yojessimac

backstop13 said:


> Drummer drools out of both sides of their mouth.


So that's how they do those awesome stage slides :cheeky4:



backstop13 said:


> haha settle down. I was messing around because there are nothing but horny bastards on here and you are obviously a female. I was trying to save you from TimmyTard and the like hitting on you!! :cheeky4:


Ok ok good, I was thinking you were a mod and I had to defend my case against keeping it squeeky clean, or whatever that goody tooshoo stuff it. 

Half the fun of forums is getting kinda silly now and then 

Sorry for keepin' it bangin'...NOT!


----------



## backstop13

yojessimac said:


> Half the fun of forums is getting kinda silly now and then


you are in for a shit-show, then. This place is hilarious, provided you bring along thick skin. I've been hanging around here a few months, and here's what I've come up with so far: 

At some point, BurtonAvenger or ShredLife will be along and tell you to kill yourself in a pretty eclectic way, while TimmyTard tells you about his latest escapade into creating an X-games event involving him jumping off of a chairlift on some 20 year old wooden plank he bought off of craigslist. You may also witness Snowolf floating down from the sky on a cloud, imparting all sorts of jedi-voodoo wisdom about just about any topic you can imagine. Everyone says "fuck" a lot, but it's generally not personal. Don't take it that way and all will be well.

And the most important tip of all...if you plan on selling anything on here, you have to make a video. It's the Law!!!


----------



## poutanen

yojessimac said:


> Ahoy Aminal, I was going to be Zombie Big Bird for Halloween, but I think I'm going to be AMiNal instead! Thanks for the inspiration. I'm also a drummer...do you like to bang on stuff?


The best part about halloween is being able to go as myself!  ANIMAL MAAAAAAAAD!!!! I'm glad you're inspired.

I like banging.

Used to play drums until my mom and I moved into an apartment in Toronto and I had to get rid of them, bought a guitar and been playing ever since. I still want to get back into the drums one day, it goes well with my persistent drooling... :cheeky4: Fave drummer is probably Abe Cunningham.


----------



## yojessimac

This may be my favorite post so far... 4 Minute Hero Complete with Billy Idol for the ladies, and a super hot snow bunny for the guys (both full frontal).


----------



## snowklinger

snowklinger said:


> is TT sick? :dunno:


Now I'm starting to worry.


----------



## yojessimac

snowklinger said:


> Now I'm starting to worry.


May I ask who is TT? I'm curious now, and I hope he's OK...:dunno:


----------



## Donutz

yojessimac said:


> May I ask who is TT? I'm curious now, and I hope he's OK...:dunno:


timmytard

He may have taken a bet or something and is now recovering. He's kind of low on the self-preservation scale.


----------



## mixie

yojessimac said:


> This may be my favorite post so far... 4 Minute Hero Complete with Billy Idol for the ladies, and a super hot snow bunny for the guys (both full frontal).


thanks for the pic of Bon jovi!.Fuck yeah!!! He still looks smokin fucking hot after all these years. Unlike the rest of the pretty boys from those days, most of whom look horrifying!!! 



I am hoping to hit up tahoe this winter. If so, maybe we can ride  We can talk about our 4 minute hero ex boyfriends on the lift!


----------



## poutanen

mixie said:


> I am hoping to hit up tahoe this winter. If so, maybe we can ride  We can talk about our 4 minute hero ex boyfriends on the lift!


4 MINUTES!?!  What was the guy using numbing cream or something?

45 seconds of heaven right here baby... :cheeky4:


----------



## yojessimac

mixie said:


> thanks for the pic of Bon jovi!.Fuck yeah!!! He still looks smokin fucking hot after all these years. Unlike the rest of the pretty boys from those days, most of whom look horrifying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to hit up tahoe this winter. If so, maybe we can ride  We can talk about our 4 minute hero ex boyfriends on the lift!


The fly on Bon Jovi in that picture makes me want to strip him down right there! I started an Instagram today called @rodshots (Name: Rod Shots), specializing in taking pictures of objects in the shape of genitalia. I put a picture of Rod Stewart as the profile pic. He still keeps it classy with the suit and that hair, but you're right, most of the 80s pretty boys look pretty hard these days. Bon Jovi and Billy Idol have my heart though <3. 

Yeah let me know if you hit up Tahoe. I would love to go up to the mountains with you!


----------



## yojessimac

Also, I posted a review on my blog today of all the mountains in the Tahoe area that can be shredded with the Epic pass. I am really excited for the season, and if anyone needs discount tickets to a mountain here, let me know!
4 Minute Hero


----------



## mixie

Sweet! also, if you hit up mammoth let me know. I can hook you up with a bring a friend tic. 

I actually planned like 4 trips to tahoe last year but the conditions were just never there to justify the drive


----------



## yojessimac

Awesome! I love Mammoth! I will probably be making a trip down there this season. 

Yeah last year Tahoe was very dry until late February. I didn't think I would go at all last season, but the end was actually pretty decent and I got some good days in. The coverage was pretty pathetic though. We've already gotten quite a bit of snow this season, AND it's super cold, so I'm staying hopeful that it will be nothing short of fantastic! 

Have you ever gone to any of the natural hot springs near Mammoth?


----------



## mixie

yojessimac said:


> Have you ever gone to any of the natural hot springs near Mammoth?


oh yeah.


----------



## yojessimac

*Tt?*

Did TT ever return?

Does anyone have good ideas on the best places to visit when I go on my trip to Whistler/Blackcomb in February? I'm getting excited and want to further plan this! 

Also, I updated my blog yesterday with some amazing mountains, both for climbing and shredding. Come check out the adventures, and if you know of some amazing mountains, please share :thumbsup:

4 Minute Hero

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day! 
*PS- The western states are about to get POUNDED with snow, wooohooo!! :cheeky4:*


----------



## poutanen

Timmy's still alive and kicking! lol

Oh and nice hiking attire!


----------

